# Instant evaporation of water



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Check this out, Pretty Cool.


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

are you guys easily amused in Ohio


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The neighbor kids get a kick out of it. They come over all the time asking if it's cold enough to do the water trick.


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

yes we are easily amused


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

What do u expect for me to do. It is supposed to be in the mid 50s by Thursday. No snow so might as well watch youtube and see videos about snow.


----------

